# Under cabinet receptacles



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

no plugmold either. thx


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Plugmold


----------



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

NJSparky said:


> no plugmold either. thx


 oo well thats your only options i think besides wiremold


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Other option.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

That cut will be another $35.00 FROM THE GRANITE PEOPLE.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Have the cabinet makers or finish carpenters put a larger frame around the bottom of the upper cabinet to hide the deeper boxes and possibly under cab lights


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Hubbell-Wiring-Systems-tradeSELECT-Distribution/dp/B00JIU8QV8


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jmiester said:


> Have the cabinet makers or finish carpenters put a larger frame around the bottom of the upper cabinet to hide the deeper boxes and possibly under cab lights


That'll work but will look kind of weird to me. But...it will work. Actually he did not say that they were counter receptacles, anyway.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

I have seen these extra boards in a different species of wood and the color contrast sometimes looks pretty cool


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Yes, they are counter recepts, i'll check with the cabinet designer, as some of these high end cabinets come with extra trim on the bottom already. I like that Hubbell product, wonder if it comes in any other colors?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

NJSparky said:


> Yes, they are counter recepts, i'll check with the cabinet designer, as some of these high end cabinets come with extra trim on the bottom already. I like that Hubbell product, wonder if it comes in any other colors?


It's called a "light rail".


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

NJSparky said:


> I have a kitchen renovation going where the HO wants the backsplash free of receptacles. How are you guys going about this? I was going to use shallow wiremold boxes butted right up to the back of the cabinet where the romex comes through, but I don't think theres enough cu. inches to get 2 12-2's and a device in them.


Put a 4 X 4 box behind the fridge or stove to splice individual feeds.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 13, 2011)

http://m.platt.com/platt-electric-s...ter-Boxes/Carlon/RWSR/Products.aspx?pid=67676


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.legrand.us/adorne/dream/video/under-cabinet-lighting-system.aspx#.VSlXgsvD_qB


----------



## fargowires (Aug 26, 2010)

NJSparky said:


> I have a kitchen renovation going where the HO wants the backsplash free of receptacles. How are you guys going about this? I was going to use shallow wiremold boxes butted right up to the back of the cabinet where the romex comes through, but I don't think theres enough cu. inches to get 2 12-2's and a device in them.


You did mention that there will be switches anyway, right? So a couple of GFCI outlets next to the required switches will work for some of it.


----------



## Tjtono (May 19, 2012)

Those hubbell boxes work great


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

I have done it one time. I put a deep 1900 box with a 1 1/4 deep mud ring in the upper cabinet. A blank face GFCI went there with individual feeds from there to shallow wire mold boxes.

Repeat for the other kitchen circuit.


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

fargowires said:


> You did mention that there will be switches anyway, right? So a couple of GFCI outlets next to the required switches will work for some of it.


Who says there will be switches? Lighting switches will be on an adjacent wall and the disposal is on an air switch. What switches are "required"?


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

isaacelectricllc said:


> I have done it one time. I put a deep 1900 box with a 1 1/4 deep mud ring in the upper cabinet. A blank face GFCI went there with individual feeds from there to shallow wire mold boxes.
> 
> Repeat for the other kitchen circuit.


I like this idea, thx


----------

